# CultTVman's Moebius Report From iHobby



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Now on his blog:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=14093#more-14093

Gordon

(BTW: lavender?!?)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Did I read right? A NEW Spindrift?!!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wouldn't that be a smaller one than the Aurora Spindrift.Not familiar with the Black Widow character.The Dracula kit has a head slightly too big,I think.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Glad to see that the Cylon Centurion, Black Widow and Iron Man MkVI are all official now. Can't wait to see them!

Frank - are Black Widow and Mk VI going to be the only IM2 kits, or might there be more down the line? Also, with Thor, Captain America and The Avengers on the way, I'm really hoping we get more Marvel movie kits in the future! :thumbsup:

P.S. - Dracula is looking VERY nice! Can't wait to see the deluxe edition.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Wouldn't that be a smaller one than the Aurora Spindrift.Not familiar with the Black Widow character.The Dracula kit has a head slightly too big,I think.


My quick math comes to about 4 1/2 inches. That is based on the Lunar Models 1/35 kit at 16". (But if it was a typo, which I doubt, it would be 20".) 4 1/2 works for me!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

RSN said:


> My quick math comes to about 4 1/2 inches. That is based on the Lunar Models 1/35 kit at 16". (But if it was a typo, which I doubt, it would be 20".) 4 1/2 works for me!




*with my room constraints, I hope its that size..I cant fit any of those large sized kits anywhere!*

Z


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Wouldn't that be a smaller one than the Aurora Spindrift.Not familiar with the Black Widow character.The Dracula kit has a head slightly too big,I think.


Yes -- I understand the Spindrift will be in about the same scale as the mini flying sub. I guess it's time for someone to finally make that Irwin Allen vehicle garage/hanger diorama!

And yes, smaller than the old Aurora kit, but I assume MORE ACCURATE! Nothing bad here!

--Henry


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Yeah, but most importantly, 1/128 will be in scale with the big Seaview, small Flying Sub, bathysphere and Mini-Sub. I wouldn't mind seeing a Jupiter II, chariot and pod in that scale, especially since the JII appeared as an alien saucer in at least one episode of Voyage.

Constant-scale Irwin Allen kits? Sign me up.

Okay, Henry said the same thing while I was typing, but count me in anyway.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Rattrap said:


> Yeah, but most importantly, 1/128 will be in scale with the big Seaview, small Flying Sub, bathysphere and Mini-Sub. I wouldn't mind seeing a Jupiter II, chariot and pod in that scale, especially since the JII appeared as an alien saucer in at least one episode of Voyage.
> 
> Constant-scale Irwin Allen kits? Sign me up.


I don't think Spindrift will fit in the Seaview's flying sub bay, though... :tongue:

--Henry


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well all I can say it's great to see how many kits Moebius plans to release in the forseeable future!

I'd like to get at least 6 of them (Galactica, Elvira, Black Widow, Orion, Spindrift and Centurion). And I have yet to get the Moonbus!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> Well all I can say it's great to see how many kits Moebius plans to release in the forseeable future!
> 
> I'd like to get at least 6 of them (Galactica, Elvira, Black Widow, Orion, Spindrift and Centurion). And I have yet to get the Moonbus!


Lots of new toolings and some re-pops, as opposed to a larger company, with a longer history, that seems to be content with just re-pops! Frank surly has the American entrepreneurial spirit and will continue to get my business!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

g_xii said:


> I don't think Spindrift will fit in the Seaview's flying sub bay, though... :tongue:
> 
> --Henry


In the Irwin Allen world it probably WOULD FIT! LOL


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Nu-Galactica looks great!

Since no one else has said it yet, I guess I'll be the first, A little dissapointed about the Spindrift Scale.....Having said that however, I'll take what I can get:thumbsup:.

I think the Dracula kit looks good!

Also, it's going to be cool to get the Bale Tumbler, Pod and Bats himself in 1/25 scale:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybe we'll Spin next year.........


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

OOOOOOH Spindrift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Not disappointed in a little kit at all!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Also, it's going to be cool to get the Bale Tumbler, Pod and Bats himself in 1/25 scale:thumbsup:


Oh yeah!!! Although, I'm still holding out hope for a 1/8 scale Dark Knight figure kit.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Yes -- I understand the Spindrift will be in about the same scale as the mini flying sub. I guess it's time for someone to finally make that Irwin Allen vehicle garage/hanger diorama!
> 
> And yes, smaller than the old Aurora kit, but I assume MORE ACCURATE! Nothing bad here!
> 
> --Henry


You can rest assured that the little Spindrift will be a LOT more accurate than the Aurora version. 

Now if everybody buys enough Spindrifts to sell out the initial production run, maybe that'll convince Frank to do a large-scale kit someday. Are you listening Mr. McFarlane? 

Gary


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Count Rob in for ten thousand...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary K said:


> You can rest assured that the little Spindrift will be a LOT more accurate than the Aurora version.
> 
> Now if everybody buys enough Spindrifts to sell out the initial production run, maybe that'll convince Frank to do a large-scale kit someday. Are you listening Mr. McFarlane?
> 
> Gary


Now, now, don't incur the Wrath of Frank on us! 

I'm just very happy about this simply because small means more affordable, which means maybe I can play around with my hypothetical 'City Beneath the Sea' Extended Aquafoil conversion.

Hey, why not?


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

While I would love a big Moebius Spindrift, I am thrilled that they'll be producing a small kit in scale with the mini flying sub. Accurate to the hero miniature, I'm hoping. I will buy several.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

When are we going to see that* GREEN LANTERN* announcement?

:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't wait for the Galactica and Elvira! The new Dracula kit makes me drool all over my keyboard! Beautifull build up! I have the basic kit on pre-order from cult's and will also get the 2 figure kit ! Nice! Great news on the Orion and the Dark Night kits ! I'm on board for those as well. Ah...The Spindrift ! 1/128 is smaller than I hoped but I'll take her just the same. Thanks Frank and Dave ! Another great year from Moebius ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gary K said:


> You can rest assured that the little Spindrift will be a LOT more accurate than the Aurora version.
> 
> Now if everybody buys enough Spindrifts to sell out the initial production run, maybe that'll convince Frank to do a large-scale kit someday. Are you listening Mr. McFarlane?
> 
> Gary


I'm getting the new Spindrift for sure! As well as Dracula and Elvira. DOn't care what my wife says either!
Mike


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Frank - are Black Widow and Mk VI going to be the only IM2 kits, or might there be more down the line? Also, with Thor, Captain America and The Avengers on the way, I'm really hoping we get more Marvel movie kits in the future! :thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. - Dracula is looking VERY nice! Can't wait to see the deluxe edition.


I couldn't agree more with Derric. . . 

I can't wait for the release of the Black Widow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Augie


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

A big hip-hip-hurrah to Frank and the folks at Moebius for the new Spindrift kit
in 1/128. I hope it sells out and if they can't give us a 1/1 scale big kit based on the hero prop, perhaps a big, 1/1 limited edition pre built replica in line with the metal J2. Sign me up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

BTY Just make it sturdy enough to play with!!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Argonaut wrote "Just make it sturdy enough to play with"

Parts Pit Mike asks " Uhhh.. the Spindrift, or the Black Widow kit?"


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Argonaut wrote "Just make it sturdy enough to play with"
> 
> Parts Pit Mike asks " Uhhh.. the Spindrift, or the Black Widow kit?"


Yes.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Argonaut wrote "Just make it sturdy enough to play with"
> 
> Parts Pit Mike asks " Uhhh.. the Spindrift, or the Black Widow kit?"


YES!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, add me to the 1/128 Spindrift list....... And I too would love a big version
some time down the road.....


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very impressive line up. the Dracula exclusive sounds like a great kit. also, really looking forward to the two female kits!!! the Black Widow, Elvira, wow!!!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I think Moebius Frank is a genius !........by doing the spindrift in a small scale, it will be no-problem to make it in a larger scale by way of a pantograph machine.....especially before liscencing runs out !,.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There should be a sticky explaining that you can't just pantograph up a tiny model to make a big one. The big one has to be engineered from scratch.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

John P said:


> There should be a sticky explaining that you can't just pantograph up a tiny model to make a big one. The big one has to be engineered from scratch.


Yes and no. The Moebius Spindrift (as well as the Jupiter 2, Seaview, BSG Vipers, etc.) exists as a CG model in a computer in China. The Chinese simply adjust the scale of the CG model, and the CNC machines do the milling. Of course, if you rescale the model, they have to adjust the thickness of the pieces, as well as the level of detail of some parts. For example, the antenna on top of the 1/128 scale Spindrift has to be beefier than the original design for two reasons: first, if you were to shrink the antenna on the studio model from 1/16 to 1/128 scale it would be too delicate to injection mold. And even if they could mold it, the antenna would bend or break off under the weight of a large housefly. If the model was made at a larger scale, though, they could make a more true-to-scale antenna, as well as add all kinds of detailed goodies to the interior.

Gary


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

The small scale Spindrift and the 2001 Orion Clipper are what I'm looking forward to most (though I wonder what the reasoning was behind the small scale, aside from being in scale with the small Flying Sub I guess???) Also would love a larger scale accurate Spindrift someday.

Sean


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

As you know, I'm usually the last one to rain on anyone's parade. But I have to say that the automatic assumption of a larger Spindrift some time down the road is premature at this point. Quite simply, there are other considerations beyond tooling and ease of rescaling that would have to be considered. The main one would be the profitability of such a model, the projection for which only Frank and co. are aware. It would also not be a good idea to inundate Frank, Dave, or anyone else with related phone calls and/or e-mails. They know what they are capable of doing, and they will make the right business decision when the time comes.
Ron G.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

What I like about Frank is, he will not announce it unless he knows it will get made! (Unlike some companies!) I know of a number of projects Frank would love to do, and when the time is right, we will see them. If not, dudes, did you see the lineup for next year? He is waaaaaaay to good to us!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Well done, Frank!

The Bat-pod and Tumbler is great news!

Usually, for Moebius Models. I only care for the BSG kits and nothing else but this Batman kits announcement was a wonderful surprise!!! Been waiting for someone to produce these in 1/25 to go with my other 1/25 Batmobiles! Definitely getting a few of each!

And Elvira! Definitely getting too! Huge fan of Cassandra!

Glad to see the Mk7 is slated for early 2011 and glad the Raider is confirmed too! (is it?)

I hope Moebius will continue to surprise us with other great news in time to come! This is getting exciting. Better start saving!

B


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

I'm excited about the upcoming Spindrift and only pray that it's based on the hero miniature and NOT the Fox blueprints! That's why the Moebius Flying sub and Jupiter 2 are so accurate to what we see on the small screen.......they were created from the forms of the filming miniatures.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Raider is not confirmed, but hopefully soon! Spindrift is coming from the same source as Flying Sub and the majority of the J2 (thanks Gary!), so there should be no worries.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Raider is not confirmed, but hopefully soon! Spindrift is coming from the same source as Flying Sub and the majority of the J2 (thanks Gary!), so there should be no worries.


And... *GREEN LANTERN* is from what source?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gary K said:


> Yes and no. The Moebius Spindrift (as well as the Jupiter 2, Seaview, BSG Vipers, etc.) exists as a CG model in a computer in China. The Chinese simply adjust the scale of the CG model, and the CNC machines do the milling. Of course, if you rescale the model, they have to adjust the thickness of the pieces, as well as the level of detail of some parts. For example, the antenna on top of the 1/128 scale Spindrift has to be beefier than the original design for two reasons: first, if you were to shrink the antenna on the studio model from 1/16 to 1/128 scale it would be too delicate to injection mold. And even if they could mold it, the antenna would bend or break off under the weight of a large housefly. If the model was made at a larger scale, though, they could make a more true-to-scale antenna, as well as add all kinds of detailed goodies to the interior.
> 
> Gary


Exactly. At the very least, adjustments must be made. I suspect for an extreme upscale, it'd be pointless and new plans must be drafted. People have suggested, for example, that R2 should just pantograph the 1/1000 TOS Enterprise up to 1/350 scale. That would not remotely work at all. Look at all the compromises in that little kit - the lack of detail, the shortcuts, the gaps. Blow those nacelle pylons up 3 times and they'd be hideous. The tabs at the ends would never hold the nacelles on. The clear caps with those three soft-detailed blocks and an obvious mold seam... I imagine that if one PLANNED AHEAD, and made the plans so they could be adapted to any size kit, with appropriate alterations and adjustments, it would work. But a kit planned to be small from the very start, won't work very big, any more than you can blow up a 320-pixel-wide screengrab to poster size and have it look like it was shot at 12 megapixels.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

yes, I agree, John. The opposite must have been true to doing the 1/350 Seaview from the 1/128 version. It wasn't just a small version of the bigger kit...well not as far as parts go.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Raider is not confirmed, but hopefully soon! Spindrift is coming from the same source as Flying Sub and the majority of the J2 (thanks Gary!), so there should be no worries.


 
As long as Gary (and hopefully Frederick Barr) is/are involved in this project, I am satisfied that we'll be getting the very best possible rendition of the Spindrift to date.
Many thanks! :wave:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope it comes with figures.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Seaview said:


> As long as Gary (and hopefully Frederick Barr) are involved in this project, I am satisfied that we'll be getting the very best possible rendition of the Spindrift to date.
> Many thanks! :wave:


Fred has been tied up with other matters, so I did the initial design work on this quickie project. I haven't heard who's doing the instructions, box art, etc., but Frank can fill you in when he sees fit. When the model comes out I'll do a full posting with all the gory details, but rest assured: this Spindrift WON'T have engraved markings and the upper dome WON'T be round. 

One more thing - the concluding part of my 3-part article on the "making of" the Moebius Jupiter 2 has been published in Vol 19 of Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller. Hop on over to Cult's site and buy a copy - or several. They make great presents. 

Gary


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Hopefully an interior cardboard placard thrown in the Spindrift kit...?
Gary


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Couple of quick answers: Fred is handling the boxart, it is the 70's box we're using. Cardboard interior? Yes, along with a couple of styrene seats if I remember correctly. Green Lantern? Hmm, I'll have to see what's happening there, almost forgot....


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Couple of quick answers: ... Green Lantern? Hmm, I'll have to see what's happening there, almost forgot....


You Dog.. :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank is waaaayy ahead of us- of course I'm sure GREEN LANTERN is in the works with a BIG movie due out next summer!
Gary


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

spindrift said:


> Frank is waaaayy ahead of us- of course I'm sure GREEN LANTERN is in the works with a BIG movie due out next summer!
> Gary


Not way ahead of me..  I've been saying he would be a great kit for "years"!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Not way ahead of me..  I've been saying he would be a great kit for "years"!


So you and I are both doing the "happy happy joy joy" dance, Geoff?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That really is a great idea. GL has never been done in styrene. I'd take one for sure!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I look forward to seeing test shots of the Tumbler, Pod and the figure sets! I am so looking forward to it!!!

B


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Will it have optional heads.Both of the movie version and comic book.Providing the costume is the same,of course.And the action pose,will it be of him energizing his ring in the lantern,or G.L. aiming it at an unseen foe.


----------

